# Banned devices?



## chris19 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I wanted to buy new smartphone and then I just found list of banned devices.

I can't post link (new user), but it's easy to find with phrase: uber banned and approved devices

Does it mean anything or this is just bullshit and I can use anything I want to. 
I' m going to get one of Xiaomi smartphones, they seems really good with their prices.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chris19 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to buy new smartphone and then I just found list of banned devices.
> 
> ...


Banned devices ?
That is odd


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/
They are likely devices that don't have enough memory or storage to run the Uber app.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Strange I ran Uber on a Galaxy Grand Prime for two years, yet it is on the banned list


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I am using a Galaxy Tab4, it's not on either list. I use my cell phone, a NOTE8, if I have to call or text, and I get the number assigned by Uber from the App.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I never saw this before. It is strange. My feeling is as long as it works for you, use it. There are some newer devices, such as the pixel that aren’t listed on either side.


----------



## UberOlympian (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone notice this list is on the South Africa uber site? I use a "banned" Moto G4 all the time. In the U.S.


----------

